# Should I stop my progesterone after BFN



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

Had a negative test today on OTD - have had no spotting or bleeding during 2ww. 

Do I now stop my progesterone pessaries - I called the clinic this morning but htey have not returned the call yet.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Firstly 

I would wait to speak with your clinic and get their professional advise.  I know some clinics will say you can stop as soon as you've got a BFN but others may prefer you to wait a few more days and test again because you're not bleeding.

I do understand how frustrating it can be because the progesterone can actually hold back and delay AF even if BFN 

Personally, if I didn't have any bleeding or spotting  I'd keep taking the progesterone and test again unless clinic advised otherwise.

I'd call your clinic again......

Take care
Natasha


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

Can I ask a stupid question - am currently on 2WW using progesterone pessaries. I thought that I wouldn't have AF using these as they hold it off? If I get to OTD (12th June - aaahhhh) without a bleed but a BFN should I continue with the progesterone support just in case?  I have read on here about so many stories where ladies have had a BFN on OTD but gone on to get a BFP - how do I know? Even if I get a BFN using a pee stick, should I have a hcg blood test?  As I had treatment abroad can I get this at gp?

Sorry and thank you!


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't stop anything unless your doctor tells you to!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dottiep said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask a stupid question - am currently on 2WW using progesterone pessaries. I thought that I wouldn't have AF using these as they hold it off? If I get to OTD (12th June - aaahhhh) without a bleed but a BFN should I continue with the progesterone support just in case? I have read on here about so many stories where ladies have had a BFN on OTD but gone on to get a BFP - how do I know? Even if I get a BFN using a pee stick, should I have a hcg blood test? As I had treatment abroad can I get this at gp?
> 
> Sorry and thank you!


Yes, the progesterone support can hold back/delay AF for some women....for others (like me !), it doesn't and we get bleeding before test day.

We all respond differently to the drugs.......some will get no bleeding during 2ww, test and still get BFN......others may get bleeding during 2ww, test and get BFP......and some may get a BFN, stop all the meds and only start bleeding as soon as stop the meds....others it may take up to about 6 weeks or so to bleed !

If you get to test day with no bleeding and get a BFN then your clinic may advise you to keep taking the meds and test again in a few days time. Some women may have late implanters so not enough HCG hormone released for hpt to detect.......

A blood test is far more sensitive as detects the actual amount of HCG in blood stream, whereas a peestick/hpt only detects that there is a "certain amount" of HCG in pee...dependant on the sensitivity of the test being used.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hun

I didnt have a single bit of blood in my 2ww and got a BFN on OTD.... But I had to stop all the meds, AF finally arrived 3 days after OTD. So that was 18dp3dt.

So sorry for your BFN  
Natalie xxxxx


----------

